# Step by Step to Huli Huli Sashimi Crab Roll Fattie



## bbally (Nov 8, 2010)

The Huli Huli Sashimi Fattie Crab Roll was born in my head the day before I built it.  I had been cutting and forming sushi practicing for the wedding show.  I was a tuna handroll for someone when I realized that I could combine the testing plate I was doing with the Huli Huli sauce for the Hawaiian wedding set up with the hand rolls by adding the sashimi to the top of a huli huli sauced fattie with a crab filling.

So here is the step by step and the ingredients I used so you can make it too.

Needed:

two one pound portions of ground pork.  Salt, pepper and 1/3 cup of Huli Huli sauce (Asian market) mixed and ready to flatten.
one cucumber, crab meat diced, kewpie mayo (Asian market), Sriracha sauce and some Old Bay seafood seasoning.

You need a number one or number two grade tuna loin, an avacado, and a sashimi grade salmon side.

The tools to put this together are a petty knife and my Kasumi Damascus sashimi knife.  These knives only see a clay block for sharpening and are now 15 years old.  I love to cut sushi and sashimi and really respect the methods I was taught, including care of the tools.








   

Now there is nothing really that does not work well with any venue of food.  So I decided to use my roll matt to put the Fattie together since I had never made one yet.

























This pork has been infused with Huli Huli sauce of Hawaii fame, salt and pepper, nothing else.  If you cannot find Huli Huli locally you can use a teriyaki sauce in a pinch.  We are going to California Roll filling.  Crab, cucumber, Kewpie Mayo, and the sriracha sauce.













Then I rolled it up like a California Roll.







Then into the smoker for a couple hours with the hickory and oak and when they are pulled they look like this.













After cooling them out I finished them with a coating of Unagi sauce then sliced tuna, salmon, and avocado cut sashimi style and pressed with the mat into place.  This was served on the presentation board with two sauces and an Asian slaw. 













Just so you know I cut and form my tuna loin and then use my foodsaver to prepare it for quick service.  That is what makes them so square.  And it means when I am flying and in the weeds five people deep with tuna cutting I can feel which way the grain is without really thinking or looking at it. I hold the fish at 30 F to make it cut perfect.







The sauce is Huli Huli sauce and the red sauce is a Thai Sweet Red Chili sauce.  The center is the Asian slaw.  The chops sticks are stainless steel from Korea. I hope you enjoyed reading about the creation.  It was wonderful, only thing I would change it to add some crunchy bacon to the Kewpie mayo and crab in the center.


----------



## miamirick (Nov 8, 2010)

well i must say it looks incredibly tasty, but i have no clue what your talking about when you describe it, i've never even heard of most of the ingrediants your talking about!  would love to be able to make something like that for my friends who love sushi


----------



## bbally (Nov 8, 2010)

If you have a really sharp knife I can add some pictures this weekend so you can make it yourself.  It is not hard.


----------



## chefrob (Nov 8, 2010)

nice job bob.........how is the Lee Kum Kee sriracha compared to Huy Fong, it looks darker.


----------



## meateater (Nov 8, 2010)

Simply Outstanding!!! That's a work of art right there. Sashimi is a level above sushi that folks should try!


----------



## bbally (Nov 8, 2010)

chefrob said:


> nice job bob.........how is the Lee Kum Kee sriracha compared to Huy Fong, it looks darker.




 It is a lot darker.  More Thailand in style than Vietnam.


----------



## beer-b-q (Nov 8, 2010)

Congratulations Bob,  excellent post and delicious looking entry...


----------



## thebarbequeen (Nov 8, 2010)

that is INSANE in the best way!!  I want some right now!  I use flying goose brand sriracha - yum! on scrambled eggs, among many other things....


----------



## bpopovitz (Nov 9, 2010)

Outstanding, looks like you keep pushing the bar a bit higher for us all.


----------



## scarbelly (Nov 9, 2010)

Congrats Bob. Another great post and one hell of an entry. We get to eat a lot of sushi out here and I would love a plate of that any day.


----------



## realtorterry (Nov 9, 2010)

Once again bob a whole new infusion!! Well done!


----------



## shooter1 (Nov 10, 2010)

As always Bob very impressive. Great entry and very nice presentation. Thanks for the step by step and Congratulations!


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 10, 2010)

Man oh Man there Bob that is something else and I like the knifes. Now I make some kind of sushi myself and I really like that Tuna. I haven't seen tuna that dark in long time. Now your fattie is awesome looking but how did they taste for I have done some fatties with seafood and it seem like it overcooks the seafood to me.


----------



## bbally (Nov 10, 2010)

You can imagine that the Sashimi is raw as well as the salmon so the top was perfect.

This was my first fattie and my first time doing this as a fattie so things tasted good but:

The center was very good, however I think I would cut the Kewpie down to about half if I did it again.  Since the crab is hard to over cook I picked it for the filling.  The cucumbers were pretty good, but when I make it again I will replace it with Summer Squash.

I would say the taste we good to excellent, with some bacon crumbles in the center and a little less Kewpie I think it would move to excellent.  I think if I replaced the Sriracha sauce with Dynamite sauce I believe I could get it to excellent to extraordinary.


----------



## bbally (Nov 13, 2010)

For those of you that asked when you could not find Huli Huli sauce, here is a quick recipe.

1/2 cup thick shoyu (thick soy sauce)

1 tbsp. minced garlic

1 tbsp. fresh minced ginger

Juice of 1 lime

Crushed chilies to taste (optional)

1/2 tsp. brown sugar

In a saucepan, stir the sugar into the soy sauce over low heat until dissolved; add the other ingredients and simmer for several minutes.

Does a really nice job on chicken thighs if you want to use it in a more traditional Hawaiian role.


----------



## shooterrick (Nov 14, 2010)

I just love the presentation of this.  Great Job!


----------

